# 150W MH for 100cm tank?



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

I have recently found 150W MH set with good price, Im planning to use it on my 100x50x65 tank. Do you think it is effective for that height and length?

I will be growing lots of glossos so the tank will need high wpg.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't think you can cover enough width with a single 150w MH. The max you can get is 2 feet wide.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

My tank is a little bit bigger than yours and I agree with yxberia: You will need a second MH to get effective coverage. MH's are a point light source, rather than a diffuse and spread out light source, like PC fluorescents, so depth and shadow are exaggerated. This is part of what makes an MH illuminated tank so beautiful, yet it also makes it tricker to light. 

I have lots of stem plants in my tank and can tell you that even with 300w of MH light hung about 45cm above the tank, I don't think enough light makes it to the bottom in the bright patches to grow Glossostigma. Yet, the three-dimensional effect they provide is breathtaking. Try to source out a second 150w MH, if you can, and put them right over the tank. Should be fine, the, Good luck.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

ditto the above 2 posts.


----------

